# Grilled shrimp and veggie pasta



## myownidaho (Mar 28, 2018)

I don’t normally post dishes like this but I’m really happy with this one.

1# asparagus, ends snapped off
1 sweet onion sliced into three rounds
1# crimini mushrooms
1# peeled and deveined shrimp
1/2 cup pesto(mine does not have Parmesan in it yet)
1 cup regular whipping cream
10oz homemade fettuccini
1/4 cup Parmesan with more to garnish

I’ve got a grill pan for the bbq that works very well. Vegetables were tossed with salt and pepper, and evoo. Shrimp were tossed with SPOG and evoo. Grilled in batches and chopped.

























Pesto and whipping cream are brought to a simmer, fettuccini is cooked in salted water, and veggies and shrimp are rewarmed in a pot. Pasta and sauce are added along with a quarter cup of Parmesan.












Italians consider adding cheese to seafood as heresy. What can I say, I’m Irish. However, I did cut way back on the amount of Parmesan.

Plated with some grated Parmesan, a sprinkle of salt and pepper and a little drizzle of high end evoo. Very pleased with this one.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 28, 2018)

Looks awesome to me! I'd eat a plate of that.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 29, 2018)

Looks great! I can’t wait fir asparagus season! Not to far off.


----------



## tropics (Mar 29, 2018)

MOI That looks fantastic,we love sea food thats a keeper Points
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2018)

My wife is looking over my shoulder, saying that dish looks delicious!
I have to agree!
We may be eating it for dinner tonight!
Nice job & congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 29, 2018)

Asparagus, shrimp, mushrooms, pesto...any of these could make a meal on its own - ok...pesto needs a vehicle.

But all in one dish? Would almost make me feel guilty. Almost....so yeah, i will make this.

Thank you for posting. Simple but with such great ingredients.

P.s. Is pesto ever made with parnesan? One adds parmesan to the dish not to pesto...as far as i know. Like italians (which i am not) i will skip the parmesan here. But I will gladly toss a handful over some raw shaved asparagus once the season starts.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 29, 2018)

Well I'm glad you did decide to post. It just so happens I have a few pounds of shrimp in my freezer that I bought for another occasion that was cancelled. Now I have a plan - minus the schrooms. 

point for sure.

Chris


----------



## idahopz (Mar 29, 2018)

That looks outstanding!


----------



## Ed Crain (Mar 29, 2018)

Got 2 epi pens wonder if it is worth it lol 
Looks great


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks, folks! The wife was very pleased. Leftovers on tap tonight.

Atomic: Parmesan is typically mixed in after the pesto is made, so technically it doesn’t have to be part of the recipe. I make big batches every summer with basil from the garden and freeze it in ice cube trays. I didn’t do it with this dish but I usually mix in Parmesan after it’s thawed.


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 1, 2018)

That is a beautiful looking dish!!! Grilled and smoked veggies has been a huge hit here. Now I am going to have to try that..... awesome. Like for sure.
Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks, ab! It was kind of an experiment and I was very pleased with how it turned out.


----------

